# Chattahoochee river; Uchee Creek results



## brother hilljack (Aug 16, 2009)

15 AUGUST UCHEE CREEK CATFISH TOURNAMENT RESULTS
It was great night for the Chattahoochee HillJack catfishing tournament series.  With 18 teams showing up to fish everyone knew the competition was going to be fierce! It seems our events have stabilized at 15-20 teams, an ideal size for an event of our size, but we are always looking to expand and will welcome new members at all of our tournaments. Eighteen boats allowed us to pay out 4 places and the Big Fish Pot.
The weather was hot at registration, but we knew we had weather coming in…………………………. Water temps hovered right around 85-87 degrees and a wind from the North provided us with some good current to start the event. Fishing was tough at Bluff Creek and I suspect most of us thought it would be a little easier tonight. We were mistaken. Only 10 of the 18 teams would weigh in fish. We did have more people weigh in a 5 fish limit than before, but the average weights were down slightly. 
I would like to extend a special thank you to Randall Marine for sponsoring the event and donating 3 gift cards for additional prizes. I would also like to mention that David diagnosed and repaired my boat in less than 24 hours to ensure that I was able to fish the event. Thanks again to Scotty Hampton of the Magic Bait company for their continued support of HillJack Catfishing!
Additionally I would like to say Thank You to Mike Murphy, Producer of Kids Hooked On The Outdoors television show for taking the time to film our event. It was a great privilege to talk to Mike and I am excited to see how the show turns out.
1st Place goes to Team WeldBuilt with a total weight of 42.75 pounds of Flathead Catfish! Their team’s biggest fish was 8.70 pounds, but all the fish looked like twins! This father/son team is the first 2-time winner of a HillJack event. 1st Place would pay out $241!
INSERT PIC 1ST

2nd Place goes to Team Reel Fish who brought 29.30 pounds of Blue Catfish to the scales with a big fish of 8.80 pounds. Team Reel Fish has finished in the money at 3 consecutive events! 2nd Place would pay out $149. 
INSERT PIC 2ND
Team HillJack would take 3rd place with 3 Blue Catfish weighing in at 20.50 pounds. The HillJack would also claim Big Fish with a Blue Cat weighing in at 14.75 pounds! Total purse for 3rd place and Big Fish was $182!
INSERT PIC 3RD/BF

Team River Rat would take 4th place with a single Blue Cat weighing in at 13.25 pounds! Congrats River Rats on a true “money fish”! 4th Place would pay $57.
INSERT PIC 4TH

Other teams weighing fish at the event:
Team Vikings with 9.8 pounds
Team Gals/Boys with 4.75 pounds
Team Little Cat with 4.75 pounds
Team T&T with 2.85 pounds
Team Flannel Blue with 2.10 pounds
Team Baitfish with 1.55 pounds

Thanks to everyone for coming out to fish with us. It is always a pleasure to talk to fellow catfishermen/women! Don’t forget out next event is at Rotary Park on Oct 3rd!


----------

